
Rev. Robert Palladino, Scribe Who Shaped Apple’s Fonts, Dies at 83 - jstreebin
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/arts/design/rev-robert-palladino-83-scribe-who-shaped-apples-fonts.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0
======
sheepleherd
I frankly never believed Jobs's story about "auditing" the typography class.

Back in the day, there was a lot of worry in the computer industry about
getting sued for copying "look and feel" of software developed elsewhere. I
think Jobs story about being all about fonts was conveniently "remembered"
after he visited Xerox PARC and determined that Apple should build on the
WYSIWYG work PARC had done.

Jobs was a copier (and perversely concerned with being copied, two personality
traits that certainly go together in the Freudian sense) and it fits much
better that he would see font choices at PARC and suddenly start talking about
this course he mysteriously took with no records being kept of it. In his own
words from the Reed.edu article, "But 10 years later, when we were designing
the first Macintosh computer, it all came back to me. And we designed it all
into the Mac.” ha ha ha yeah right. Too bad the dog ate his original copies.

Props to Rev. Palladino though, sounds like a cool guy even if Steve never
took his class.

------
jd3
I recently converted all of the classic Macintosh fonts to modern dataforks,
if anyone is interested. Clone to ~/Library/Fonts. Warning: If you don't want
your system font to turn into Charcoal, remove the 'Charcoal 10.11' folder.

[https://github.com/JohnDDuncanIII/ClassicMacintoshFonts](https://github.com/JohnDDuncanIII/ClassicMacintoshFonts)

------
nier
More about Steve’s time at Reed is available in this article:
[http://www.reed.edu/reed_magazine/december2011/articles/feat...](http://www.reed.edu/reed_magazine/december2011/articles/features/jobs/jobs.html)

